# Pipe dope



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I searched for a thread and didn't find one,so why not. 

I see comments about all sorts of thread sealants and I've never used anything other than rectorseal.

T+2 is my favorite, I apply no 5 for drainage because that's what the guy who taught me did. 

Rectorseal has one called blue+ that is supposedly only available to plumbers that I wanted to try.


Im sure I'll get some good answers from yall.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the green key-tite.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I like the green key-tite.


same here


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I use la co slic-tite most the time


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

No 5 for me for everything. When it is -25 or so I use megaloc because I can brush it on and no 5 you can't brush


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Blue Monster


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hand tight...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Hand tight...



No ploblem if your using expando.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

mega loc blue it works and is easier to cleanup.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oatey Great White.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pro dope and tape together. A old fart showed me that. Never get leaks with the two together. I like mega lock also.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you can find it use this.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

There's even different colors!?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nathan901 said:


> There's even different colors!?



It's like korky flappers. Go with the red one.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> If you can find it use this.
> View attachment 33842


LOL there is one of those in our shop, bought as a joke. it keeps getting placed on different vans, until that plumber finds it and gives it a new home. Mega lock blue


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Call me old school. I use pro dope except when piping propane or oxygen lines. Then I'll use Real Tuff


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Educate me: what's the difference?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was told no5 wasn't to be used on cpvc.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Masters and tape for brass. Locktite for gas.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

hillside said:


> i use la co slic-tite most the time


Tape and then la co slic-tite, or meg a lock


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cajunhiker said:


> Educate me: what's the difference?


One difference is the t+2 is nonsetting and the #5 is soft setting. Not supposed to use #5 on cpvc or abs, t+2 is ok on both.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

#5 and t-2 are nothing alike. I love #5, easiest to apply and hard to beat for service work. If threads are wet it'll still apply to the thread. It's not good for PVC or CPVC. I use it on gas for the most part oo metal threads. I also like key Tite fir metal threads. I hate t-2. The new Blue+ dope Rectorseal made is nothing special. Applies terrible. Mega lock is another good one.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I use #5 on gas\black iron only because its yellow and I like to color code things , and I think a dope that sets up is best for gas. The new blue+ does apply a Lil awkward , but the napkin test yeilded the highest content of polymer pebbles and synthectic fibers I've ever seen.I feel better with blue+ on galvanized because I feel there are more imperfect threads on galv and these pebbles and fibers will dam sure catch in between those imperfection. On copper I love real-tuff. On plastic , I use mega-tape or blue monster tape. But I have found that laco slic-tite really is the safest and least harmful to the human body if it gets in portable water or to handle, because its the only dope that actually has no known carcinogens and does 'NOT' contain anything that is known to cause reproductive harm or birth defects in the state of commiefornia in its msds. That's pretty impressive and comforting when working with potable water. And honestly , blue monster paste has been treating me well lately. On hammer arestors and end line items I use rectorseal true blue. Its the hardest dam setting dope out there , so it really does resist vibration.even though its fbc system compatible aswell as PVC compatible , don't dare use it in plastic . I own virtually every pipe dope made. Hercules real tuff is my fav. Blue monster and whitlams select unyte are exactly the same , made in Same plant.in fact I bet one of them supplies the other. Prodope sucks but smells the best to me.my favorite tasting is laco slic-tite and t+2. I have a vintage can of t+2 I'd never eat though. Its settled. So much settled it actually resembles blue monster dope after the years. The blue monster without PTFE is in my opinion just as good as its brother that's brewed with PTFE. I can go on and on for days. I'm addicted to pipe dope. I believe there's one for every scenario.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I use #5 on gas\black iron only because its yellow and I like to color code things , and I think a dope that sets up is best for gas. The new blue+ does apply a Lil awkward , but the napkin test yeilded the highest content of polymer pebbles and synthectic fibers I've ever seen.I feel better with blue+ on galvanized because I feel there are more imperfect threads on galv and these pebbles and fibers will dam sure catch in between those imperfection. On copper I love real-tuff. On plastic , I use mega-tape or blue monster tape. But I have found that laco slic-tite really is the safest and least harmful to the human body if it gets in portable water or to handle, because its the only dope that actually has no known carcinogens and does 'NOT' contain anything that is known to cause reproductive harm or birth defects in the state of commiefornia in its msds. That's pretty impressive and comforting when working with potable water. And honestly , blue monster paste has been treating me well lately. On hammer arestors and end line items I use rectorseal true blue. Its the hardest dam setting dope out there , so it really does resist vibration.even though its fbc system compatible aswell as PVC compatible , don't dare use it in plastic . I own virtually every pipe dope made. Hercules real tuff is my fav. Blue monster and whitlams select unyte are exactly the same , made in Same plant.in fact I bet one of them supplies the other. Prodope sucks but smells the best to me.my favorite tasting is laco slic-tite and t+2. I have a vintage can of t+2 I'd never eat though. Its settled. So much settled it actually resembles blue monster dope after the years. The blue monster without PTFE is in my opinion just as good as its brother that's brewed with PTFE. I can go on and on for days. I'm addicted to pipe dope. I believe there's one for every scenario.


Damn, talk about a real dopehead! Hope you don't sniff Expando!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Ever since I quit smoking 14 years and 11 months ago, I don't inhale burning weed. Edibles all the way.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you're into edibles you'll enjoy some of the candies they are making now.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is T2 approved for propane? I don't have a can with me, but Rector seal number 5 and Megalock will cover pretty much all your bases. I also can carry keytite for the special jobs


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just bought a bunch of dope. 

I ordered some thread sealant as well.


----------



## edi_gpfsupply (Oct 29, 2014)

Green keytite or blue monster would be my personal preferences


----------



## Advanced plum (Aug 10, 2012)

leak lock all the way. Never had a drip to get past it


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Wolverine Brass has a great pipe dope. Smooth and covers better than any I've used before. Stays nice throughout the whole container. Not sure if they make it themselves or just add their label but it works well for me.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Also , after its all said and done, they all perform the same. Reason being is whenever you start wrenching and threading , every and all dope gets pushed out of the threads anyways. I've brushed on over 10 different dopes onto a 3\4 nipple and threaded and unthreaded a cap and not one dope stood in any of the crevices between thread tracks. So all the hocus pocus about brands claiming to be a "sealant" is really just gimmicky. Its just luberous. The threads are what seal.


----------



## Leafzfan (Dec 1, 2014)

Have you tried tightening without dope? See if the threads still seal?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Also , after its all said and done, they all perform the same. Reason being is whenever you start wrenching and threading , every and all dope gets pushed out of the threads anyways. I've brushed on over 10 different dopes onto a 3\4 nipple and threaded and unthreaded a cap and not one dope stood in any of the crevices between thread tracks. So all the hocus pocus about brands claiming to be a "sealant" is really just gimmicky. Its just luberous. The threads are what seal.


 please come install a water heater above my finished ceilings in the attic on the 3rd floor so your insurance will buy me new flooring, walls, and paint when your threads don't seal themselves. :laughing::laughing::laughing:. old house could use a remodel hahahahah


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Advanced plum said:


> leak lock all the way. Never had a drip to get past it


I have ALWAYS used leak lock and pink Teflon, always worked well. However, I just started with a new company, and have been informed that leak lock is not approved for domestic water... They want me to use masters, I have been, just masters and no tape. It's been working very well. It worked for plumbers for 50 odd years, why not for me... These guys actually go WAY old school on large jobs and still mix linseed oil and cement for a lubricant. They also had me Switch from s-39 flux and econosol solder to canada metal products flux and sil-pure solder. That stuff is AWESOME. I'm really liking it here. They take a lot of pride in their work.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Leafzfan said:


> Have you tried tightening without dope? See if the threads still seal?


Nope, but I've always wondered about it. Try it and get back to us, okay?


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

We had to try black iron pipe in school and leak test it. Old worn fittings still held. They were a bugger to tighten though and got hot from wrenching


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It would feel like having sex without a condom...exciting but dangerous.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Also , after its all said and done, they all perform the same. Reason being is whenever you start wrenching and threading , every and all dope gets pushed out of the threads anyways. I've brushed on over 10 different dopes onto a 3\4 nipple and threaded and unthreaded a cap and not one dope stood in any of the crevices between thread tracks. So all the hocus pocus about brands claiming to be a "sealant" is really just gimmicky. Its just luberous. The threads are what seal.


I'll just leave this here...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I'll just leave this here...


That's a good spread of dope.. maybe a tag too much... so pump on the supply side of boiler or return??


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> That's a good spread of dope.. maybe a tag too much... so pump on the supply side of boiler or return??


 
Neither, i put it on the top of the furnace.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Neither, i put it on the top of the furnace.


Take some pixs..lol


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I've been running around replacing circulators in apartment complexes since I got up here. One of those slummy property management companies let all their buildings go for about 8 years and most of them are running on the bare minimum with no backup, which is not good in the Northwest Territories. They were told to fix up or be shut down. over 80 large complexes. around 25-100 units in each building. some are high-rise. they've been keeping the company running flat out for over 6 months and we've hardly made a dent in it. I just started last week. 

I can post pics, but theyre nothing special.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I've been running around replacing circulators in apartment complexes since I got up here. One of those slummy property management companies let all their buildings go for about 8 years and most of them are running on the bare minimum with no backup, which is not good in the Northwest Territories. They were told to fix up or be shut down. over 80 large complexes. around 25-100 units in each building. some are high-rise. they've been keeping the company running flat out for over 6 months and we've hardly made a dent in it. I just started last week.
> 
> I can post pics, but theyre nothing special.


That's sucks... now doing a boiler replacement job.. owner found a new boiler just used for one season and had it ripped out due to the noise in the system... fookin forced air company.. had the near boiler piping found in dumpster.. took it with him.. saw the piping and seen a whole bunch of what ya NOT suppose to do on newer hydronic heating system..


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I'll just leave this here...


Where's the gloves, kid? Our job has more chemicals than a crack ho on Saturday night. Protect yourself and your family....wear gloves.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I'll just leave this here...


What dope is that ?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Where's the gloves, kid? Our job has more chemicals than a crack ho on Saturday night. Protect yourself and your family....wear gloves.


After reading the msds for laco slic-tite , its the only dope I wouldn't worry about handling without gloves. No carcinogens and also sais product does NOT contain any ingredients known in the state of commiefornia to cause cancer or birth defects. Pretty impressive.


----------

